# Game of Thrones season 2



## DotCommunist (Apr 2, 2012)

As will was expressed on previous thread as to a new one for this series, here is.

succinctly: Fuck yeah
http://www.megavideo-shows.com/2012/game-of-thrones-season-2-episode-1/



Rule which I have no power to enforce but would see obeyed by any who wish for peace and harmony in the U7 Kingdoms:

spoliers relating to the book, or having sownloaded the latest ep cos you are impatient as I am should be contained within spoiler tags. It isn't hard. There is a thread of instruction on how.

/Stannis


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Apr 2, 2012)

Are they gonna kill any orcs in this series or will they spend all 12 episodes just talking again?

If I was to roll a 20 die it would be an 11


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 2, 2012)

burn in hell


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Apr 2, 2012)

okay dungeon master lets roll


----------



## madzone (Apr 2, 2012)

Is it tonight?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 2, 2012)

I have no idea when it airs on normal tele m8, I watch all my shit on the web. I deffo wasn't frantically searching at 3 am either.

is good though. We see Stannis for the first time and despite my misgivings at the actor not being able to do 'grim faced ultra-lawful cunt' the bloke looks like he will be able to carry the role


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 2, 2012)

It's tonight on Sky Atlantic.


----------



## madzone (Apr 2, 2012)

I just watch it for the tits.


----------



## astral (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for the link.  That saves me searching around for a working torrent.

I am SO excited about this it hurts a little bit.


----------



## Santino (Apr 2, 2012)

I can't remember who arranged the assassination attempt on the youngest Stark boy. The one where it looked like it was Tyrion but it wasn't.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 2, 2012)

madzone said:


> I just watch it for the tits.


there are some at the end


----------



## Firky (Apr 2, 2012)

Don't know if I want to watch or just stick with books and wish I lived in the Seven Kingdoms so I get to collect maidenheads.



Divisive Cotton said:


> Are they gonna kill any orcs in this series or will they spend all 12 episodes just talking again?
> 
> If I was to roll a 20 die it would be an 11


 
I like GoT therefore I am more intellectual than thou, if it pleases my lord.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 2, 2012)

Santino said:


> I can't remember who arranged the assassination attempt on the youngest Stark boy. The one where it looked like it was Tyrion but it wasn't.


 

Jaime, they just tried to fit the dwarf up.


----------



## Firky (Apr 2, 2012)

*A bear there was, a bear, a bear! *
*All black and brown, and covered with hair!*


----------



## astral (Apr 2, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Jaime, they just tried to fit the dwarf up.


 
No it wasn't Jamie.


----------



## Firky (Apr 2, 2012)

Are we doing spoilers already? It is made very clear who tried to kill Bran and it makes sense. But you never actually find out for sure. However two of the main characters come to the same conclusion at different times, which is a near enough certainty for me on who 'did it'. 

Pretty obvious too, I could have kicked myself.


----------



## Santino (Apr 2, 2012)

So the reason I didn't remember is because we were never actually told in series 1?


----------



## astral (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah.  Fuck.  Sorry if I just ruined the whole series for you.


----------



## Dooby (Apr 2, 2012)

Ohhhhhhh tonight, am VEH excited, even the Conan died in the last one so it'll be a bit less swoony this time.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 2, 2012)

astral said:


> No it wasn't Jamie.


 

I conjecture that it was a lannister hit job


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 2, 2012)

Dooby said:


> Ohhhhhhh tonight, am VEH excited, even the Conan died in the last one so it'll be a bit less swoony this time.


 
He was well fit, kinda sad I don't get to look at him anymore....


----------



## binka (Apr 2, 2012)

wiill you book reading cunts fuck off

btw whats the rule on this - do we have to wait until its been on sky before we can talk about it?


----------



## madzone (Apr 2, 2012)

binka said:


> wiill you book reading cunts fuck off
> 
> btw whats the rule on this - do we have to wait until its been on sky before we can talk about it?


 Just use the spoiler tags.


----------



## Santino (Apr 2, 2012)

Who's that bloke who lives with the Starks but isn't a Stark and isn't Jon Snow?


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 2, 2012)

Greyjoy?


----------



## flypanam (Apr 2, 2012)

Santino said:


> Who's that bloke who lives with the Starks but isn't a Stark and isn't Jon Snow?


 
Theon Greyjoy.


binka said:


> wiill you book reading cunts fuck off


 
Will you wait till its on TV types go buy the York Notes if the books are too big for ya.


----------



## Reno (Apr 2, 2012)

madzone said:


> I just watch it for the tits.


 
Skip Game of Thrones and torrent the German/Italian stripping game show Tutti Frutti instead.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 2, 2012)

binka said:


> wiill you book reading cunts fuck off
> 
> btw whats the rule on this - do we have to wait until its been on sky before we can talk about it?


a long running arguements on tv series thread..
i think once the episode been on tv, its fair game to talk about it in the open.
and its probably never good to talk about the book, whilst the program is still broadcast.


----------



## Santino (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes, this thread is for episodes of the tv series that have been broadcast. Someone started another thread for discussion of the books.


----------



## Pingu (Apr 2, 2012)

Divisive Cotton said:


> Are they gonna kill any orcs in this series or will they spend all 12 episodes just talking again?
> 
> If I was to roll a 20 die it would be an 11


 
20 die?


noob

d20


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 2, 2012)

the books thread

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/a-song-of-ice-and-fire-aka-the-spoiler-thread.276411/


----------



## Firky (Apr 2, 2012)

Omar Little gets shot in the head.


----------



## Santino (Apr 2, 2012)

firky said:


> Omar Little gets shot in the head.


Motherfucker.


----------



## Santino (Apr 2, 2012)

That's 'motherfucker' in the existential sense.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 2, 2012)

firky said:


> Omar Little gets shot in the head.


why haven't you been banned yet


----------



## Firky (Apr 2, 2012)

In these dark times the people need me.


----------



## ringo (Apr 2, 2012)

firky said:


> In these dark times the people need me.


 
Winter is coming


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 2, 2012)

Jon Snow is his own mother


----------



## Santino (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## janeb (Apr 2, 2012)

Excellent first episode I thought. Great last 5 mins. Only thing I wasn't keen on was Littlefingers discussion with Cersei. He wouldn't be that clumsy. Fab Joffrey action.  Stannis super hardcore righteous. *relieved*


----------



## agricola (Apr 3, 2012)

janeb said:


> Excellent first episode I thought. Great last 5 mins. Only thing I wasn't keen on was Littlefingers discussion with Cersei. He wouldn't be that clumsy. Fab Joffrey action. Stannis super hardcore righteous. *relieved*


 
Tyrion's line asking Cersei how she felt being the disappointing child was very good too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 3, 2012)

Looking forward to this, having a rewatch of series one to remind myself of all the ins and outs...


----------



## Garek (Apr 3, 2012)

The guy who playes Tyrion is excellent. 

I see that despite Jofrey's power trip he still whimpers like a kicked pup when struck.


----------



## flypanam (Apr 3, 2012)

I didn't think it was good at all, except for Robb, his Wolf and the Kingslayer. I guess i'm disappointed because i'm watching someone else realisation of the seven kingdoms.

However the first episode of the first series was pretty poor also. It will pick up.


----------



## Santino (Apr 3, 2012)

I liked the introduction of Stannis pedantically correcting the scribe.

The only thing I thought was a bit contrived was the news out of nowhere about this new king beyond the wall with a squillion men in his army.


----------



## Firky (Apr 3, 2012)

I thought the second series was going to start off where the second book does, but it doesn't. They've changed it all about. So I presume we're not going to get a series for each book - bugger 

Book reading cnut bit below (no spoiler)








Seeing it on the TV again was good but the sets don't quite live up to the grandeur of what I had imagined. They all seem rather small and homely


----------



## Santino (Apr 3, 2012)

How is it different? If you can explain without spoilers.

I have read elsewhere that a one of the later books is a bit dull and can probably be done in a few episodes and another is so full of action that it'll probably be split across two series.


----------



## flypanam (Apr 3, 2012)

Last two books A feast for Crows and a dance with dragons are dull though the ADWD picks up in the last third.


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 3, 2012)

The last two books also cover the same period of time and include an awful lot of travelling from A to B, so it should be possible to merge them.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 3, 2012)

I felt a little disappointed by last night's episode.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 3, 2012)

firky said:


> Seeing it on the TV again was good but the sets don't quite live up to the grandeur of what I had imagined. They all seem rather small and homely



Yeah, agreed.


----------



## JimW (Apr 3, 2012)

Seemed a bit like a quick five minutes for each faction for catch-up purposes. Maybe improve when some plots get spinning.

ETA: Also had me thinking that Hollywood's idea that (even pseudo-) middle ages means English accents is great news for our luvvies.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 3, 2012)

JimW said:


> Seemed a bit like a quick five minutes for each faction for catch-up purposes. Maybe improve when some plots get spinning.
> 
> ETA: Also had me thinking that Hollywood's idea that (even pseudo-) middle ages means English accents is great news for our luvvies.



There was an article about British accents in fantasy on the BBC site over the weekend.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-17554816


----------



## JimW (Apr 3, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> There was an article about British accents in fantasy on the BBC site over the weekend.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-17554816


Have to admit that I've got that used to it that Spartacus seems a bit off because of the Aussie twang.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2012)

there's quite a lot of irish accents in the servant/bannermen accents too


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 3, 2012)

i didn't realise episode 2 was available already...


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2012)

is is is it? where? WHERE?


----------



## Jackobi (Apr 3, 2012)

So it is, Tuesday night bonus.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 4, 2012)

torrent http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7154879/Game_of_Thrones_S02E02_WEBRip_XviD-3LT0N[ettv]

stream http://www.tubeplus.me/player/1972913/Game_of_Thrones/season_2/episode_2/The_Night_Lands/


----------



## revol68 (Apr 4, 2012)

i'm trying to stop myself downloading that cause I know I'll be annoyed at myself next Monday night when I have to wait another week for a new episode!


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 4, 2012)

Enjoyed that, just the title sequence alone got my anticipation up 

Obviously a 'check in with each camp' type episode, but still some excellent dialogue and character interactions. 

Jaime and Robb was a great scene, and good to see how big the direwolves can get. Tyrion again stealing scenes, loved his entrance to Joffrey's name day and his subsequent verbal spanking of Cersei. Got to say, the kid playing Joffrey is doing a great job, you really feel the menace and unpredictability of giving power to a sadistic little shit 

Dothraki stuff was a bit yawn, but sure it'll pick up (and always nice to see Emilia Clarke anyway), the stuff beyond the Wall was interesting, lol at Jon being called pretty by the incest guy. Oh and Cassie from Skins too, that's two of them in the show now.

Last 10 mins was the highlight, no punches pulled. Be interesting to see what happens when they catch up to Gendry and Ayra, the boy's obviously a bit handy.

Apparently really high viewing figures both here and in the States, so Season 3 should get confirmed pretty quick (in case there was any doubt).


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 4, 2012)

I dread to think how much this show costs to make.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 4, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> I dread to think how much this show costs to make.


 
ONE MILLION DOLLARS!!!!!!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 4, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> ONE MILLION DOLLARS!!!!!!


 
IIRC the pilot episode of HBO's similarly gorgeous Boardwalk Empire cost 18 million dollars. A paltry million wouldn't buy you a dwarf's codpiece.

e2a: Wiki reckons the first season cost 50-60 million. That actually sounds pretty cheap.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 4, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> IIRC the pilot episode of HBO's similarly gorgeous Boardwalk Empire cost 18 million dollars. A paltry million wouldn't buy you a dwarf's codpiece.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 4, 2012)

Don't recall Mellisandres bewbs being in the book.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 4, 2012)

She gets naked when she does that bad thing


----------



## Firky (Apr 5, 2012)

Episode has 2 has been leaked.






I think it's the one where Rob's direwolf has a fight with a baby dragon 8)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 5, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> ONE MILLION DOLLARS!!!!!!



Is that all?


----------



## agricola (Apr 6, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> She gets naked when she does that bad thing


 
Indeed - we can expect monster birthing scenes at some point, cant we?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 6, 2012)

firky said:


> Episode has 2 has been leaked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seen it and it isn't , but it's still good


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 6, 2012)

It was good although as already said pretty much a 'here's the current state of play' episode which is no bad thing. Loving the fact that the dwarf is the man now and that Joffrey's mum is looking a little nervous after thinking she had everything to hand.


----------



## Firky (Apr 6, 2012)

Has EP2 been leaked then? I cba to trawl through torrents and reading comments. It is soul destroying.

"OMG U FAGGOT READ HTE BOOKS DOUCH BAG!!!1"


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes I saw ep 2 yesterday


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 7, 2012)

firky said:


> Has EP2 been leaked then? I cba to trawl through torrents and reading comments. It is soul destroying.
> 
> "OMG U FAGGOT READ HTE BOOKS DOUCH BAG!!!1"


yeah, but not leaked.
they just released it on their web site


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 7, 2012)

It's been out there since Wednesday , I just didn't get round to watching it til yesterday and that's from a torrent . It's strange they would release it on the website before the official air date


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 7, 2012)

i think they did it last series as well


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 7, 2012)

Ah ok , I only just got into it about a month ago so can't say


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 7, 2012)

Polish Telly accidentally broadcasted EP2 and it got inevitably uploaded.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 7, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Polish Telly accidentally broadcasted EP2 and it got inevitably uploaded.


the copy i watched was from the hbo website, not poland.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2012)

Very enjoyable second episode. Loved seeing Theon not getting the reception he was expecting. The sexing was rather gratuitous


----------



## madzone (Apr 9, 2012)

How much incest can they cram into one series?


----------



## agricola (Apr 9, 2012)

Is it me or were they deliberately trying to make Littlefinger look like Hitler?  Otherwise, good episode of which my particular favourite bit was Gendry regretting going on about cocks.


----------



## Firky (Apr 10, 2012)

Liam Cunningham wants to make his mind up on which accent to stick with. He's Irish one moment, then a Manc and then he has a craic at being a Geordie! Great actor, shit at accents.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 10, 2012)

The Throne in Vancouver:


----------



## Firky (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Stigmata (Apr 10, 2012)

^ The Lord Commander of the Night's Watch was Father Christmas in one of those Narnia films. I lol'd a bit when I realised who it was.


----------



## Santino (Apr 10, 2012)

Is the Maester on the Small Council the same as last series?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2012)

yes


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 10, 2012)

firky said:


> Liam Cunningham wants to make his mind up on which accent to stick with. He's Irish one moment, then a Manc and then he has a craic at being a Geordie! Great actor, shit at accents.



He was great in Dog Soldiers...


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh yeah! He's great in Hunger too.


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 10, 2012)

Series 3 is confirmed apparently


----------



## binka (Apr 10, 2012)

the big question is when is ep 3 going to be put online?


----------



## Firky (Apr 10, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> He was great in Dog Soldiers...


 

Aye, sure I seen him in some new big budget blockbuster too, was a heap of shite but it was good to see his face. May have been Battle of the Titans.


----------



## Firky (Apr 10, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> Series 3 is confirmed apparently


 

That'll prob be the final series seeing how they condensing it and missing out massive chunks. There's no way you could do it like the books anyway, imagine a series that started off where the last one did but from a different perspective of the same things happening.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 10, 2012)

ah i didnt know the books were like that , i might just have to take a look at them..


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 10, 2012)

the book series isn't finished yet, I'd hope they do a series of that. Whenever George can be arsed to release it like


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 10, 2012)

ive just grabbed books 1-8 from a source, so will start them on the train tomorrow


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 10, 2012)

firky said:


> That'll prob be the final series seeing how they condensing it and missing out massive chunks. There's no way you could do it like the books anyway, imagine a series that started off where the last one did but from a different perspective of the same things happening.


 
Well, given there's a market for it, if they run out of George stuff, they could always look at Joe Abercrombie's books.

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/TheFirstLaw


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 10, 2012)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Well, given there's a market for it, if they run out of George stuff, they could always look at Joe Abercrombie's books.
> 
> http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/TheFirstLaw


 

I've just finished the first law trilogy. It's a good yarn but its no GoT


----------



## Firky (Apr 10, 2012)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Well, given there's a market for it, if they run out of George stuff, they could always look at Joe Abercrombie's books.
> 
> http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/TheFirstLaw


 

The First Law Trilogy is more about fighting, spirits and witchcraft though. The Bloody Nine is a cracking character (if it wasn't for him I probably wouldn't have bothered reading all of them). It would certainly translate to TV better than GoT however.

Have you read the stand alone, The Heroes?


----------



## Firky (Apr 10, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> the book series isn't finished yet, I'd hope they do a series of that. Whenever George can be arsed to release it like


 

Half way through Drams and Dust, book 5 part 1. After the next I have to wait until he finishes the next one... which is going to be a long wait. I remember waiting a long long time for Richard K.  Morgans follow up to Altered Carbon (one of my favourite hardboiled private dick sci-fi books) but everything he has done since hasn't quite lived up to it.

His fantasy The Cold Commands is funny and a good piss take out of the homo-erotica found in many barbarian style books and TV series but the second one is worse than Market Forces and that truely is shit. Surprises me how someone so good can fall from grace.

Stephen Baxter lives up the road from me


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 11, 2012)

I think it helps to discover really good authors after they've written most of their good stuff.

I did that with Patrick O'Brien (like Jane Austen but with more explosion) I discovered him when 'Nutmeg of Consolation' came out, which is after he changed editors and had started to get less good, so was able to go back and read all his golden stuff in one long tear without all that 'will it live up to my expectations?' crap that you get in the wake of superb first novels.


----------



## Firky (Apr 11, 2012)

When I discovered who Bernie Gunther was I wished I wasn't banned at the time!


----------



## Firky (Apr 11, 2012)

Right! Bed with The Diamond Age as recommended to me by crustychick and a bit of GoT before lights out.

Reading The Windup Girl by Paolo Bacigalupi (sp?) too... two thirds of the way through it and I am struggling. Great ideas and world building but it lacks something - just can't identify with any of the characters or give a toss what happens to anyone.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 11, 2012)

stick with it. The only likeable character is the wind up tbf. But the genetech crash dystopian feel sucked me in


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 11, 2012)

firky said:


> When I discovered who Bernie Gunther was I wished I wasn't banned at the time!


 
Haha. I used the name of a character from this incredibly obscure novel I was reading at the time I joined Urban. Then the sequels went bestseller 

I was sort of tempted to change it, but ....


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 11, 2012)

Only just seen the 2nd episode, felt much more comedy than anything else (not necessarily a bad thing after the baby murdering of last week).

The sex scenes were ridiculous and bordering on the Spartacus gratuity level 

Did love the scenes with Tyrion (Varys, City Watch dude and then Cersei), the writing was superb. Good to see Bronn moving up in the world (even if he is an utter cunt).

Not sure I 'get' Stannis yet, he seems all over the place. One moment Davos is proclaiming him the most honourable man in Westeros, the next he's banging his sorceress on the battle table (which, by the way, is probably the coolest table ever and I must have one). And he seems unsure of himself a lot of the time, which is not what I was expecting.

Armies gathering, alliances forming, it's all bubbling up rather nicely though


----------



## Pingu (Apr 11, 2012)

anyone else think Tyrion is just a bit of a wee scamp?

hard not to like the character tbh


----------



## Santino (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm trying to think of anything 'bad' he's done, except for general support for his family.


----------



## ringo (Apr 11, 2012)

Pingu said:


> anyone else think Tyrion is just a bit of a wee scamp?
> 
> hard not to like the character tbh


 
Steals every scene, and has done from the start. Great bit of casting.

Mrs R complained there wasn't enough Joffrey to swear at this week, other than that no complaints


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 11, 2012)

Santino said:


> I'm trying to think of anything 'bad' he's done, except for general support for his family.


 

he frequents the non unionised brothels of Kings Landing a lot.


----------



## mack (Apr 11, 2012)

A lot of story going on in the last episode, shouldn't have watched whilst tired as I kept nodding off.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 11, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> he frequents the non unionised brothels of Kings Landing a lot.


 
That reminds me, Littlefinger was menacing as fuck for the first time this episode - "I hate bad investments"


----------



## Firky (Apr 11, 2012)

Santino said:


> I'm trying to think of anything 'bad' he's done, except for general support for his family.


 


> Where do whores go?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 12, 2012)

I've almost finished the second book. I take it I should hold off watching the second series until I've finished all of them?


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 12, 2012)

Without tyrion this would be unwatchable.


----------



## albionism (Apr 12, 2012)

Anyone got a link for Episode 3?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 12, 2012)

its on all the torrent sites


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 12, 2012)

albionism said:


> Anyone got a link for Episode 3?


its not out yet


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 12, 2012)

sorry i read that as ep 2....

no ep 3 is out in the states on sunday night..


----------



## albionism (Apr 12, 2012)

ah ok thanks


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 12, 2012)

firky said:


> Stephen Baxter lives up the road from me


 
Stephen Baxter is the worst novelist who ever lived. He's actually worse than Kevin J Anderson.


----------



## binka (Apr 12, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> sorry i read that as ep 2....
> 
> no ep 3 is out in the states on sunday night..


ep 2 was available via webrip from the hbo website 2 or 3 days after episode 1. was hoping it would be the same with ep 3 but apparently not


----------



## Firky (Apr 12, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> Stephen Baxter is the worst novelist who ever lived. He's actually worse than Kevin J Anderson.


 
He offered me one his books, I declined


----------



## janeb (Apr 13, 2012)

machine cat said:


> I've almost finished the second book. I take it I should hold off watching the second series until I've finished all of them?


 
No need - series 2 is pretty much following Book 2, no read that there are any spoilers for later books *disclaimer just in case I am wrong*


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Apr 15, 2012)

firky said:


> He offered me one his books, I declined


 
Thropton or Rothbury?

I bet he goes and leaves copies in Barter Books discretely


----------



## Firky (Apr 15, 2012)

Further up the valley, Sharperton.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sharperton

The Sci-fi  / fantasy section of BB is tiny


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 15, 2012)

janeb said:


> No need - series 2 is pretty much following Book 2, no read that there are any spoilers for later books *disclaimer just in case I am wrong*


 
There have been a couple of fairly major deviations from the books already this series. I don't have a problem with that, provided they don't write themselves into too many corners or skip too many of my favourite bits. 

Following the books exactly and omitting nothing would be impossible, and it would probably make for lousy telly anyway. There's plenty in the books that's never going to come across well on screen.

Stannis and Melisandre shagging seems like a fairly big departure though, more in terms of Stannis' character than the actual plot...


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 15, 2012)

I just found out that Wilco Johnson was in this as the royal headsman.







Always was a dab hand with an axe ... (gets coat)


----------



## Firky (Apr 15, 2012)

firky said:


> Further up the valley, Sharperton.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sharperton
> 
> The Sci-fi / fantasy section of BB is tiny


 
Sorry to derail again but this sounds OK for a Baxter bewk! I'll give it a go, I reckon. 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2010/jun/16/terry-pratchett-science-fiction-book



> Fantasy might have made him his fortune, but for his next project, Terry Pratchett is set to venture into the world of science fiction, returning to a concept he first dreamed up almost 25 years ago in collaboration with the award-winning British science fiction writer Stephen Baxter.


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 16, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> Stannis and Melisandre shagging seems like a fairly big departure though, more in terms of Stannis' character than the actual plot...


 
Yeah Stannis is massively repressed when it comes to women. I think of him as a fantasy Oliver Cromwell


----------



## Firky (Apr 16, 2012)

His wife hates him and failed to give him a son, instead he got a disfigured daughter. She failed in her duty as a queen. I just don't think he likes women; prefers his flaming sword!


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 16, 2012)

firky said:


> Sorry to derail again but this sounds OK for a Baxter bewk! I'll give it a go, I reckon.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2010/jun/16/terry-pratchett-science-fiction-book


 

I don't rate baxter, but I do rate pratchet so I may give that a go. He did write a sci fi book ages ago, was so-so....


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 16, 2012)

brienne was introduced in the 3rd episode. she was great!


----------



## Firky (Apr 16, 2012)

She's supposed to be hideously ugly, she's rather nice


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 16, 2012)

in the book, yes, but this is telly.
she looked suitably awkward and unladylike.


----------



## Firky (Apr 16, 2012)

I only sneaked a peak of her, I still have to watch it properly. Don't like watching things on the laptop!


----------



## janeb (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes, Stannis and Melisandra was a bit of a surprise


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 17, 2012)

get the feeling stannis is punching well above his weight there


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah but she's a bit of a religious nut


----------



## Firky (Apr 17, 2012)

well she is a priestess


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 23, 2012)

is that the monster from lost..


----------



## agricola (Apr 23, 2012)

"Well, theres no cure for being a cunt"


----------



## Firky (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh I forgot it was Monday, does Sky Atlantic do streaming?

Yes but you have to sign up with customer numbers and I can't be arsed to do that tonight. Quicker to just download it. When will they learn!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 23, 2012)

It does via Sky Go...


----------



## Firky (Apr 23, 2012)

Aye, but I have to sign up and find my viewing number and stuff. Plus they haven't put that episode on the website yet - that I could see. I am downloading it now and its third of hte way through.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 23, 2012)

I have no access at all cos we have reached our bandwidth limit


----------



## Firky (Apr 23, 2012)

This is well seeded (HD Sourced)



> Game.of.Thrones.S02E04.HDTV.XviD-Atilla82


 
Proper HD version



> Game.of.Thrones.S02E04.REPACK.Mini.720p.HDTV.x264-VisionX


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 23, 2012)

http://www.vidxden.com/c67j7as2skma


----------



## ajk (Apr 23, 2012)

Smoky womb ghoul, wtf!


----------



## badseed (Apr 24, 2012)

Great episode.


----------



## ringo (Apr 24, 2012)

Can't believe we're 4 episodes in already. Don't remember Robb's exchange with the nurse (Talisa) on the battlefield from the book.

The wiki is quite good:

http://gameofthrones.wikia.com/wiki/Game_of_Thrones_Wiki


----------



## Firky (Apr 24, 2012)

I prefer this wiki

http://awoiaf.westeros.org/index.php/Main_Page

I was wondering where the peach was when Renly and Stannis were bickering. The peach was loaded with symbolismismismism.​


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 24, 2012)

don't recall that bdsm  scene from the book


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 24, 2012)

BDSM is more a Terry Goodkind thing. Except he doesn't like the gayfolk


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 24, 2012)

My favourite line from the books is about not trusting a man who turns down a peach. 
Was the peach featured in last night's episode, firky? Ain't seen it yet


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 25, 2012)

Spent most of the episode going "This is fucking brilliant"

Then the ending was just  

Tyrion and Bronn continue to steal the show - "There's no cure for being a cunt" 

Love that Tywin notices that Ayra is a girl immediately too.

Great stuff.


----------



## ringo (Apr 25, 2012)

Agreed, great standard, and I find the Dothraki segments less boring than in the book too. Weakest part for me, obviously just marking time until being brought back into the main story later.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 25, 2012)

although it does get good when



Spoiler: book



she has a dragon toast that slavemasters head


----------



## ringo (Apr 25, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> although it does get good when.....


 
True, but it still feels like they're wandering about in the desert for the whole book and he felt he'd better spice it up every now and then with a bit of sex/gore.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 28, 2012)

well i giggled


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 28, 2012)

Not bad.

The 5th episode is out for torrent.


----------



## Firky (Apr 29, 2012)

If you watch it on Sky you get to watch 6 minutes of GoT for every 45 minutes of adverts. I timed it!

I'll be watching it on torrents from now on.



Orang Utan said:


> My favourite line from the books is about not trusting a man who turns down a peach.
> Was the peach featured in last night's episode, firky? Ain't seen it yet


 
No peach was harmed during the filming Game of Thrones.



Spoiler



In the books I got the impression that women are the ones who really have all the power and smarts. Don't really get the sense of that in the TV series.


----------



## Firky (Apr 29, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> well i giggled


 
Hodor  D:


----------



## agricola (Apr 30, 2012)

I think that was my favourite episode so far, especially the Arya bit at the end.


----------



## The Octagon (May 8, 2012)

More brilliant scenes between Tywin and Arya this week, he almost seems like a reasonable man until you remember which family he controls.

The scene with the guard rushing to Tywin's door and then falling through it was lol-some.

More Joffrey smackage, that never gets old  And the Hound being 'chivalrous' (at least as chivalrous as it's possible to be when slicing rapists open), feels like he has a little soft spot for Sansa.

But best of all the events at Winterfell, some dark stuff (shittest beheading ever). Hard to imagine Theon making it much further once the Stark army / detachment catches up with him.

Oh, and a final lol at Jon Snow's prisoner grinding on him while they slept


----------



## Crispy (May 8, 2012)

Have saved up all the episodes so far, in preparation for an all-day feast of GoT with a few friends. Thought it would be fun to make some bingo cards. So far, I've got things like "Gratuitous sex scene (male-male)" , "Winter is Coming" , "A Lannister Always Pays His Debts" , "White Walker on screen" , "Body Part Removed" and so on. But because I haven't seen Season 2 yet, I don't know what common scenes, catchphrases etc there will be. So any non-spoilerish suggestions would be welcome...


----------



## DrRingDing (May 8, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Have saved up all the episodes so far, in preparation for an all-day feast of GoT with a few friends. Thought it would be fun to make some bingo cards. So far, I've got things like "Gratuitous sex scene (male-male)" , "Winter is Coming" , "A Lannister Always Pays His Debts" , "White Walker on screen" , "Body Part Removed" and so on. But because I haven't seen Season 2 yet, I don't know what common scenes, catchphrases etc there will be. So any non-spoilerish suggestions would be welcome...


 
Incest.


----------



## joustmaster (May 8, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Have saved up all the episodes so far, in preparation for an all-day feast of GoT with a few friends. Thought it would be fun to make some bingo cards. So far, I've got things like "Gratuitous sex scene (male-male)" , "Winter is Coming" , "A Lannister Always Pays His Debts" , "White Walker on screen" , "Body Part Removed" and so on. But because I haven't seen Season 2 yet, I don't know what common scenes, catchphrases etc there will be. So any non-spoilerish suggestions would be welcome...


being called a cunt


----------



## joustmaster (May 8, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Have saved up all the episodes so far, in preparation for an all-day feast of GoT with a few friends. Thought it would be fun to make some bingo cards. So far, I've got things like "Gratuitous sex scene (male-male)" , "Winter is Coming" , "A Lannister Always Pays His Debts" , "White Walker on screen" , "Body Part Removed" and so on. But because I haven't seen Season 2 yet, I don't know what common scenes, catchphrases etc there will be. So any non-spoilerish suggestions would be welcome...


joffery being slapped


----------



## Santino (May 8, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Have saved up all the episodes so far, in preparation for an all-day feast of GoT with a few friends. Thought it would be fun to make some bingo cards. So far, I've got things like "Gratuitous sex scene (male-male)" , "Winter is Coming" , "A Lannister Always Pays His Debts" , "White Walker on screen" , "Body Part Removed" and so on. But because I haven't seen Season 2 yet, I don't know what common scenes, catchphrases etc there will be. So any non-spoilerish suggestions would be welcome...


CGI wolves


----------



## The Octagon (May 8, 2012)

"It is known"


----------



## maldwyn (May 8, 2012)

Whenever Theon Is about I just can't help thinking of that bloody Alfie song.


----------



## joustmaster (May 8, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Have saved up all the episodes so far, in preparation for an all-day feast of GoT with a few friends. Thought it would be fun to make some bingo cards. So far, I've got things like "Gratuitous sex scene (male-male)" , "Winter is Coming" , "A Lannister Always Pays His Debts" , "White Walker on screen" , "Body Part Removed" and so on. But because I haven't seen Season 2 yet, I don't know what common scenes, catchphrases etc there will be. So any non-spoilerish suggestions would be welcome...


some one wants to sex Daenerys


----------



## DotCommunist (May 8, 2012)

drink whenever arya adds a new name to the list


drink whenever Mellisandre says the night is dark and full of terror


----------



## Santino (May 8, 2012)

That battlefield doctor woman is Charlie Chaplin's granddaughter.


----------



## JimW (May 8, 2012)

Santino said:


> That battlefield doctor woman is Charlie Chaplin's granddaughter.


Really? Remember thinking what a fantastic face she has last episode, obviously it was the good genes.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 8, 2012)

bit holier than thou though. 'ooh I'm a medic, you are a butcher of men, I am good and you are not'

fuckin piety


----------



## Santino (May 8, 2012)

I always thought Ben Chaplin was also a grandchild of Charlie Chaplin, because of his name, and because he looked like the actor who played Sid Chaplin in Richard Attenborough's biopic of Chaplin, 'Chaplin', but he doesn't seem to be after all.


----------



## JimW (May 8, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> bit holier than thou though. 'ooh I'm a medic, you are a butcher of men, I am good and you are not'
> 
> fuckin piety


I'd put up with the lectures just to gaze on her fair countenance, and wannabe king boy obviously felt the same.


----------



## The Octagon (May 8, 2012)

I thought it was quite funny that Robb didn't think to ask his mother where she'd acquired the fucking huge warrior woman bodyguard from, he barely gave her a passing glance 

Also, I forgot to mention Joffrey's uber-snarky line to Sansa - "Well then it's not really relevant then is it?", it was perfectly petulant and childish and made me laugh.


----------



## binka (May 8, 2012)

joffrey is brilliant. its going to be a shame when he inevitably gets done in.

was getting a bit worried last couple of episodes with the smoke monster and previously with dragons and the dead coming back to life and other such magic and nonsense that it was turning into some sort of bedwetters fantasy. hopefully they wont play too major a role overall


----------



## The Octagon (May 8, 2012)

binka said:


> joffrey is brilliant. its going to be a shame when he inevitably gets done in.


 
Considering how much satisfaction I derive from him getting repeatedly slapped by Tyrion and Cersei, his death scene will be a punch-the-air moment, I hope  (if/when, etc, I've only read the first book).


----------



## DotCommunist (May 8, 2012)

don't click that unless you have read the book. self control



Spoiler: seriously, if you ent read the books don't. have some self control



tywin getting gutshot by the imp is more satisying than joffreys demise imo


----------



## Santino (May 8, 2012)

Argghhhhh


----------



## DotCommunist (May 8, 2012)

I used the spoiler code! my hands are clean!


----------



## The Octagon (May 8, 2012)

You sonofabitch, I hate not clicking the spoiler code 

It's like fresh snow that must be trampled.


----------



## binka (May 8, 2012)

ive reported your post and i hope you get banned


----------



## janeb (May 8, 2012)

What's the general consensus re the increasing deviations from the book?  I'm quite excited by them as it means I don't know what happens next, but am assuming that the later to come (no spoilers) big plot events will happen. 

So, whose taken the dragons then?


----------



## Stigmata (May 8, 2012)

Some of the deviations from the book are great, others are a bit weak. I like the interplay between Arya and Tywin, not so keen on the way they've done Qarth.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 8, 2012)

that 'sweet boy' stuff has the whiff of the glitter about it imo


----------



## agricola (May 8, 2012)

janeb said:


> What's the general consensus re the increasing deviations from the book? I'm quite excited by them as it means I don't know what happens next, but am assuming that the later to come (no spoilers) big plot events will happen.
> 
> So, whose taken the dragons then?


 


Spoiler



Admittedly they have gone away from the book totally now, but surely it has to be the Warlocks, that tower being the House of the Undying?


 
Great episode, especially Arya getting Lorch killed.


----------



## emanymton (May 9, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> I thought it was quite funny that Robb didn't think to ask his mother where she'd acquired the fucking huge warrior woman bodyguard from, he barely gave her a passing glance


I'd also have though seeing a man get killed by smoky demon thing may have been a topic of conversation, but apparently not.


----------



## The Octagon (May 9, 2012)

emanymton said:


> I'd also have though seeing a man get killed by smoky demon thing may have been a topic of conversation, but apparently not.


 
This better not become like Lost where we're screaming at characters to talk to each other about obviously important details


----------



## Santino (May 9, 2012)

There's so much plot that it's pointless wasting screen time watching one character tell another character something we already know.


----------



## The Octagon (May 9, 2012)

Of course, no need for an actual scene, as long as it is demonstrated later on that the other character is at least aware of what is going on.


----------



## maldwyn (May 9, 2012)

Still, no mater how you look at it, it did seem inconsistant/rude of Mrs Stark not to have introduced Brienne of Tarth especially as she found time to quiz medicine woman.


----------



## ringo (May 10, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> Some of the deviations from the book are great, others are a bit weak. I like the interplay between Arya and Tywin, not so keen on the way they've done Qarth.


 
Watched the repeat last night, very few programmes I'll watch twice but there's a lot to miss first time round, especially after Bank Holiday beers. I like the bits not in the book, something extra and the dull desert scenes needed livening up.


----------



## Firky (May 10, 2012)

Last two episodes pissed me off for not sticking to the books. The Mountain's shitty cameo role etc.

Still one of the best things on TV at the moment though.


----------



## Firky (May 10, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> don't click that unless you have read the book. self control
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Whilst having a shit


----------



## binka (May 10, 2012)

firky said:


> Last two episodes pissed me off for not sticking to the books.


fucking hell firky we get it. you read the books. well done.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 10, 2012)

Er ok...dude is just saying man, relax!


----------



## Firky (May 10, 2012)

Binka likes to pretend to get angry but all he does is cluck like a tart.


----------



## maldwyn (May 10, 2012)

Littlefinger must have a Tardis.


----------



## jannerboyuk (May 12, 2012)

janeb said:


> What's the general consensus re the increasing deviations from the book? I'm quite excited by them as it means I don't know what happens next, but am assuming that the later to come (no spoilers) big plot events will happen.
> 
> So, whose taken the dragons then?


yeah i'm enjpying that very much, in reality the book though i love them and in book form don't care but they are rather rambling. the tv show needs and should be significantly different


----------



## jannerboyuk (May 12, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> More brilliant scenes between Tywin and Arya this week, he almost seems like a reasonable man until you remember which family he controls.
> 
> The scene with the guard rushing to Tywin's door and then falling through it was lol-some.
> 
> ...


well i thnk the thing about tywin is that he is a reasonable and rational man, most of the characters are, but they exist in an unreasonable world. the key scene is tywin talking to arya about his father - kindness will see you and your family nearly destroyed. it works very well imo


----------



## Stigmata (May 13, 2012)

Tywin Lannister is the greatest king that never was


----------



## DotCommunist (May 13, 2012)

I loved the way he casually mugs people off with easy disdain


----------



## tommers (May 14, 2012)

Just watched last week's.  I'm a bit disappointed that the Wildlings have developed lipstick, and she was very clean, but still the only thing I watch on telly.

poor old Theon.  He ain't going to be about for long.  

And I don't understand why Daenerys needs "ships" and didn't want just one.  There's only about 5 of em left.


----------



## agricola (May 14, 2012)

Good episode, at least partially ruined by Jaime killing his cousin.


----------



## Dooby (May 14, 2012)

I get annoyed when there's not enough Tyrion


----------



## tommers (May 14, 2012)

I'm going to assume those two corpses aren't the kids.


----------



## The Octagon (May 14, 2012)

That was brilliant.

Watching Maisie Williams and Charles Dance acting together is worth it alone, but the rest of the episode was equal to it.

Ah Jamie, we've missed you, you magnificent bastard 

Great scene between Cersei and Tyrion too.



Spoiler: ending of episode speculation



That's the orphan boys from the farm rather than Rickon and Bran surely?


----------



## janeb (May 15, 2012)

For Octagon -yes, IF they are following the books


----------



## The Octagon (May 15, 2012)

Thanks, but I wasn't really after solid confirmation  (I haven't read the books).

Guessed as much anyway, so not too big a spoiler.


----------



## maldwyn (May 15, 2012)

The only dull bit this week was Rob and Dr Quinn.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 15, 2012)

tommers said:


> Just watched last week's. I'm a bit disappointed that the Wildlings have developed lipstick, and she was very clean, but still the only thing I watch on telly.


They are a bit Ewoky, aren't they?


----------



## Stigmata (May 16, 2012)

I think the smouldering child corpses were a bit much for my mum


----------



## joustmaster (May 16, 2012)

janeb said:


> For Octagon -yes, IF they are following the books


no need to be a cunt.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 16, 2012)

wait.   is the guy with theon the same  guy  as in the books  or  have  they done a role swap?


----------



## binka (May 16, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> no need to be a cunt.


every week guaranteed at least 1 person will be a cunt


----------



## binka (May 16, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> wait. is the guy with theon the same guy as in the books or have they done a role swap?


http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/a-song-of-ice-and-fire-aka-the-spoiler-thread.276411/


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 16, 2012)

binka said:


> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/a-song-of-ice-and-fire-aka-the-spoiler-thread.276411/


 

but  it's a past tense  on the show.    saying   "yeah  they swapped a character around"   is not a spoiler at this point


----------



## binka (May 16, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> but it's a past tense on the show. saying "yeah they swapped a character around" is not a spoiler at this point


zero tolerance


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 16, 2012)

it is past tense.    

it has happened already on the  show

asking if there is a difference (poast tense) is  not  a spoiler

admitting that hordor is actually fat bobs  first son and true heir to the throne is a spoiler


----------



## binka (May 16, 2012)

no platform for book reading cunts. afaic on this topic the books dont exist.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 16, 2012)

if the books  don't  exist  then i can not spoil

mwah ha ha ha ha haaaa


----------



## janeb (May 17, 2012)

Why was I being a cunt?  I answered Octagons question, I didn't spoil for anyone else as they would have had to click the spoiler to see what the question was?


----------



## Pingu (May 17, 2012)

Dooby said:


> I get annoyed when there's not enough Tyrion


 

hes such a naughty wee scamp.. as said earlier even though is is on the bad guys side hes just such a liekable character and as someone else said the casting got him spot on.


----------



## binka (May 17, 2012)

janeb said:


> Why was I being a cunt?


because you lead an empty life and this is the only enjoyment you get?

and what he posted wasnt a spoiler it was speculation. you were the spoiling cunt. 'if they are following the books' ffs - no of course they arent following the books up til now its all been one big coincidence


----------



## DotCommunist (May 17, 2012)

me said:
			
		

> Rule which I have no power to enforce but would see obeyed by any who wish for peace and harmony in the U7 Kingdoms:
> 
> spoliers relating to the book, or having sownloaded the latest ep cos you are impatient as I am should be contained within spoiler tags. It isn't hard. There is a thread of instruction on how.
> 
> /Stannis


 

peace and harmony guys, peace and harmony


----------



## janeb (May 17, 2012)

Fair do's - didn't mean to fuck anyone off.  If I had meant to do that, then I would have said any number of things much more significant


----------



## tommers (May 18, 2012)

Just to make things even murkier - spoiler tags don't work on mobile applications like tapatalk.  It just shows the whole thing.

Which is a pain.


----------



## lighterthief (May 18, 2012)

tommers said:


> Just to make things even murkier - spoiler tags don't work on mobile applications like tapatalk. It just shows the whole thing.
> 
> Which is a pain.


Completely agree.  Spoilers - hidden or not - on another thread please!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 18, 2012)

tommers said:


> Just to make things even murkier - spoiler tags don't work on mobile applications like tapatalk.  It just shows the whole thing.
> 
> Which is a pain.



Yup...


----------



## Crispy (May 18, 2012)

Got all 7 episodes so far saved up for a massive binge tomorrow. Can't wait


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 18, 2012)

I've watched all of the first series and all of the second in about 4 days, it is bloody brilliant.


----------



## ringo (May 18, 2012)

I've taken to watching the repeat every week now, I never do that.


----------



## stuff_it (May 18, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> The only dull bit this week was Rob and Dr Quinn.


I hope they get it on.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 18, 2012)

tommers said:


> Just to make things even murkier - spoiler tags don't work on mobile applications like tapatalk. It just shows the whole thing.
> 
> Which is a pain.


 

serves you right for having a smartphone ya bourgois cunt


/htc envy


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 21, 2012)

watched ep 8 this morning, still loving it, but cant wait for next weeks....


----------



## Crispy (May 21, 2012)

Managed it. 7 episodes back to back. Well, back to nachos to back to hotdogs to back to pizza to back to more nachos to back to etc. Can't remember much of it, I think I got pissed. Was good though. Will watch again and recommend to my peers.


----------



## Santino (May 22, 2012)

Stannis was particularly good this week.


----------



## maldwyn (May 22, 2012)

This was very much the "Cunt" episode


----------



## TitanSound (May 22, 2012)

Fairly good ep this week, leading up to next weeks though for sure.


----------



## Santino (May 22, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> This was very much the "Cunt" episode


There was a special warning about the language just before it started.


----------



## TitanSound (May 22, 2012)

I especially liked Tyrion's line


----------



## emanymton (May 22, 2012)

I'm thinking of starting a petition going to demand a spin of series 'the adventures of Bronn'. Who's with me?


----------



## The Octagon (May 22, 2012)

I think next week could be a bit good....


----------



## Rajjie (May 22, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I hope they get it on.


 
And get it on they did. Highlight of the episode for me.


----------



## stuff_it (May 22, 2012)

Rajjie said:


> And get it on they did. Highlight of the episode for me.


Reckon he will still marry bridge-woman then?


----------



## Rajjie (May 22, 2012)

Fuck the bridge woman, he's king of the north.

If I was going to fight my way into King's Landing, shank all of the Lannister bumbaclots and then ride home again ain't no troll on his bridge gonna tell me who to marry.


----------



## The Octagon (May 23, 2012)

I've not read the second book, but I'm gonna speculate in spoilers anyway -



Spoiler: tyrion's plan



Tyrion talking about pig shit made me think he's going to flood the bay with it and ignite the fumes with wildfire



Book readers, don't tell me if I'm right (or wrong)!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 25, 2012)

agreed that this weeks contained quality Stannis 'First we et the cats, I don't like cats. I like dogs, loyal, but then we et the dogs'

The onion knight, what a perfect piece of dolorous he puts in, one of the best casting choices imo.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 25, 2012)

to be aham, psueds corner- the slow dull and dismayed by everything performance the man does portraying Davos makes me look at the character anew- he's tied to an absoulte madman. Oh a rule-bound madman but Stannis would burn the world to see his right to kinship fufilled. The actor with his glances and his blank faced delivery exposes that trait to the character which I did not understand from the books. Davos is as trapped as he ever was. His loyalty is based on fear and love, I don't know if he even distinguishes between those emotions when dealing with Stannis. As if he recognizes the cold lawful cunt as more akin to a force of nature than an actual feeling human being. Stannis reflected in Seaworths eyes highlights the complexity of a Lawful Good extremeist.ahem


----------



## Stigmata (May 26, 2012)

Stannis is the Oliver Cromwell of Westeros


----------



## albionism (May 26, 2012)

Working link for episode 8 anyone?
(without the need to download fucking Graboid)


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Firky (May 27, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> I've not read the second book, but I'm gonna speculate in spoilers anyway -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
In an earlier episode, Bonn, describes wildfire and the alchemists who make it as, "old men who go from battle to battle selling pig shit in jars". He was referring to wildfire. He (tyrion) also said in an earlier episode that he wants the production to continue but under his command and not his sisters. There's 11,000 jars of the stuff under the Red Keep. They plan to launch it at the enemy, all this was disclosed in episode 6 or 7. Pay more attention 







No mention of chains though.


----------



## Firky (May 27, 2012)

albionism said:


> Working link for episode 8 anyone?
> (without the need to download fucking Graboid)


 
http://www.demonoid.me/

PM me if you need an invite to join.

Don't get the ones from Atilla, he's not the best ripper - in fact, he's probably the worst.


----------



## albionism (May 27, 2012)

^ thanks for that, but i don't really want to join anything, 
just wanna watch episode 8 .


----------



## albionism (May 27, 2012)

found it


----------



## DotCommunist (May 27, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


>


 

I would have this as an avatar if avatars weren't a load of shit


----------



## binka (May 28, 2012)

well i think we know where the special effects budget has been spent.


----------



## Dooby (May 28, 2012)

My favourite episode so far, adored this.


----------



## albionism (May 28, 2012)

link?


----------



## agricola (May 29, 2012)

That was brilliant.

edit:  and I didnt realise it was Neil Marshall (Dog Soldiers, Centurion) who directed the episode


----------



## albionism (May 29, 2012)

Does anyone have a link to watch online?


----------



## badseed (May 29, 2012)

albionism said:


> Does anyone have a link to watch online?


 
I got it from Usenet but I'm sure it will be all over torrent sites by now.

Another fucking brilliant episode. We were sat gobsmacked as the end titles rolled up.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 29, 2012)

they didn't chop off his nose though

just a dashing scar


----------



## badseed (May 29, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> they didn't chop off his nose though
> 
> just a dashing scar


 
I know, just the whole episode was . I didn't want it to finish


----------



## Firky (May 29, 2012)

Bonn singing The Rains of Castamere was a nice nod to his number 1 hit singing Unchained Melody with Robson Greene.

Tyrion keeps his nose.


----------



## albionism (May 29, 2012)

thanks for the spoilers!


----------



## Epona (May 29, 2012)

albionism said:


> thanks for the spoilers!


 
Why are you on a thread about a show that you're not fully up to date on, if you want to avoid spoilers? If you see a thread about a film you haven't seen, or a book you haven't read, do you go on it, read it, and complain about it? I am often not up to date on various shows, here's a hint _don't click on the thread title if you're behind on watching it_ - it's not that difficult, if I can manage it, I am sure you can


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 29, 2012)

that's  not a spoiler.

he gets hit in the face  during that battle but podric saves him.

in the book he loses  most of his nose.  i wondered what they would do in the tv series. i guessed they  would  tone it down.  they did.


----------



## albionism (May 29, 2012)

Epona said:


> Why are you on a thread about a show that you're not fully up to date on, if you want to avoid spoilers? If you see a thread about a film you haven't seen, or a book you haven't read, do you go on it, read it, and complain about it? I am often not up to date on various shows, here's a hint _don't click on the thread title if you're behind on watching it_ - it's not that difficult, if I can manage it, I am sure you can


erm, calm down mate. No need to cry about it.

eta: sorry for getting arsey..you are right..i am just jealous that i haven't got to see it yet.


----------



## janeb (May 29, 2012)

Jaw droppingly good .  I loved Stannis, an 'I want to be king machine' first up the ladder, Tyrion's speech, Cersie's taunting of Samsa and getting very drunk and Pod at the end.  Felt the Hound was softened a little too much and would rather that bit was a bit more like the book but even so not a major issue for me.  Wish there had been a chain but apparently all the budget went on the Wildfire and so no money left.  The wildfire was awesome.

I was knackered at the end - realised I'd been sat tense and holding my breath for most of it.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 29, 2012)

was the first episode in a while where i wasn't tempted to fast forward through anything


----------



## joustmaster (May 29, 2012)

albionism said:


> Does anyone have a link to watch online?


http://www.tubeplus.me/player/1976115/Game_of_Thrones/season_2/episode_9/Blackwater/


----------



## albionism (May 29, 2012)

Thank you. I think i love you


----------



## maldwyn (May 29, 2012)

binka said:


> well i think we know where the special effects budget has been spent.


It kind of illustrated how limited the budget was, some of the fighting verged on the comical - although the wildfire was very well done.


----------



## ringo (May 29, 2012)

Worth waiting for - great TV, what an episode, could have watched it all night.


----------



## stuff_it (May 29, 2012)

albionism said:


> found it


1channel.ch is often pretty good, as is tv-links.eu



Shippou-Sensei said:


> that's not a spoiler.
> 
> he gets hit in the face during that battle but podric saves him.
> 
> in the book he loses most of his nose. i wondered what they would do in the tv series. i guessed they would tone it down. they did.


Looks like he will end up with quite a cool scar instead.


----------



## The Octagon (May 29, 2012)

Loved it.

Thought Tyrion had had his head proper sliced at first, was just waiting for the top half to slide off 

The budget was clearly upped and the wildfire scene was incredible (my surround sound went fucking nuts ), but the battles still felt a bit isolated. At times it looked liked Stannis was the only man who breached the castle and the rest died on the beach.

The lead-up was excellent though, very reminiscent of Saving Private Ryan, with the soldiers below decks throwing up and then charging the beach 

So Littlefinger's ploy succeeded then? At first I thought "Lancel's suddenly gone a bit badass", before realising it was Ser Loras riding in with Tywin.

Everybody seemed to get some quality scenes this week (the episode's flow benefitted from not wandering all over Westeros / Quarth), Stannis was much more interesting than usual (loved his montone response to his soldier saying "Hundreds will die".... "Thousands")

But Cersei stole the episode for me, firstly for being pitch perfect at 'mean drunk' and then during her Lioness moment on the Iron Throne with Tommen.

Can't believe next week is the last one 

Also, now it's done and a fair few book readers seem to be complaining about it's omission on other sites, what was 'The Chain' and how did it work in the book battle? (perhaps answer in spoilers if it affects anything later on).


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 29, 2012)

I am new to Game of Thrones and LOVE it!

I recently watched the whole of season one back to back on a rainy afternoon. 

Season 2 isn't nearly as good though IMO. I haven't read the books but the BF reckons that the show is doing well in comparason.


----------



## maldwyn (May 29, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> ...what was 'The Chain' and how did it work in the book battle? (perhaps answer in spoilers if it affects anything later on).


No big spoiler really, in the book it's used to block the harbour trapping Stannis's ships before the release of wildfire.


----------



## TitanSound (May 29, 2012)

My laptop is on the fritz and I cannot watch the latest episode 

I'm visiting me dear old muvver tonight though so hopefully I can get it in a format that will play via my phone. At least that way i can hook it up to the telly box.


----------



## The Octagon (May 29, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> No big spoiler really, in the book it's used to block the harbour trapping Stannis's ships before the release of wildfire.


 
Ah right, ta.

Thought it was probably something like that, not really necessary for the show.


----------



## ringo (May 29, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> Ah right, ta.
> 
> Thought it was probably something like that, not really necessary for the show.


 
The plot didn't suffer without it, and they can't fit everything in, it all still worked. The chain was quite significant in the book though as Tyrion thwarted Cersei's plan for the blacksmiths to build weapons and redirected all their resources to the chain. It developed his taking of control of the city away from Cersei & Joffrey and added more political battling.

It's the depth of the characters and their machinations against each other which make the books better than the series.


----------



## Crispy (May 29, 2012)

Rutita1 said:


> I am new to Game of Thrones and LOVE it!
> 
> I recently watched the whole of season one back to back on a rainy afternoon.
> 
> Season 2 isn't nearly as good though IMO. I haven't read the books but the BF reckons that the show is doing well in comparason.


 
This season has been weaker in terms of characterisation than the first. The first season had fewer story arcs and more space for the characters to breath. There was a strong central character and a plot thread that ran all the way through. The second has all these lords and kings running around dying at random, plus the Nights Watch and Denaerys stories. Blame the source material I suppose, and nobody said war was simple.


----------



## joustmaster (May 29, 2012)

Crispy said:


> This season has been weaker in terms of characterisation than the first. The first season had fewer story arcs and more space for the characters to breath. There was a strong central character and a plot thread that ran all the way through. The second has all these lords and kings running around dying at random, plus the Nights Watch and Denaerys stories. Blame the source material I suppose, and nobody said war was simple.





Crispy said:


> Managed it. 7 episodes back to back. Well, back to nachos to back to hotdogs to back to pizza to back to more nachos to back to etc. Can't remember much of it, I think I got pissed. Was good though. Will watch again and recommend to my peers.


----------



## Crispy (May 29, 2012)

joustmaster said:


>



Well, yes, but I'm re-watching them one by one now, sober, and stand by my judgement.


----------



## janeb (May 29, 2012)

I think the series is doing an amazing job of keeping all the disparate but connected story lines running without it being too confusing for people who haven't read the books.  There's no way that a series can get into the motivations, plotting and scheming, as well as the subtleties of some of the more minor characters and families, as well as the books do but that really doesn't bother me.  Its just great, exciting entertainment and I really can't believe next week is the last one until, I guess, next year


----------



## JimW (May 29, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> was the first episode in a while where i wasn't tempted to fast forward through anything


Had enough of Cersei being a bitch to Sansa and found those bits in her chambers with the ladies a bit slow, but not unwatchable and moved the plot on at points.


----------



## Stigmata (May 29, 2012)

The Hound is slowly becoming a more interesting character. I thought the actor did well in the last episode. You can tell this episode was written by the book's author because the characterisation felt much stronger all round. Even Lancel Lannister made an impression.


----------



## Santino (May 29, 2012)

This thread is a tad spoilerish now.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 29, 2012)

Not at all


----------



## albionism (May 30, 2012)

Well, watching that last episode before bed
really produced some entirely fucked up dreams.


----------



## ajk (May 30, 2012)

JimW said:


> Had enough of Cersei being a bitch to Sansa and found those bits in her chambers with the ladies a bit slow, but not unwatchable and moved the plot on at points.



I thought mean drunk Cersei was hilarious!  Anyone else catch Ser Dontos juggling?  Wondered if we were going to see him again.


----------



## al (May 30, 2012)

Tyrion, Fuck yeah!
Sansa, Fuck the fuck off!
Cersei, Let's get fuckin' wasted!
Hound, Fuck the King!
Bronn, Having a fuckin' laugh!

GoT - Fuckin' Awesome!


----------



## Santino (May 30, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Not at all


It spoils things for people who want to read the books later, and reveals that a certain character is alive and well, despite his fate being uncertain at the end of the most recent episode.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2012)

Ah right, well tough shit. Welcome to the Internet


----------



## Santino (May 30, 2012)

I demand satisfaction. Meet me on Hampstead Heath at 9.00am tomorrow. 9 for 9.30.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2012)

How do you wish to be satisfied? Orgasm or murder?


----------



## stuff_it (May 30, 2012)

al said:


> Tyrion, Fuck yeah!
> Sansa, Fuck the fuck off!
> Cersei, Let's get fuckin' wasted!
> Hound, Fuck the King!
> ...


Innit, Sansa is a proper wetty.


----------



## Santino (May 30, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> How do you wish to be satisfied? Orgasm or murder?


I'd settle for a back rub.


----------



## al (May 31, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Innit, Sansa is a proper wetty.


 
I can't stand her, I'm reading the books as well and I just groan when I come across her chapters.She lives in a completely different world to all the other characters - can she not see all the blood and gore and fucking that's going on around her?


----------



## TitanSound (May 31, 2012)

Finally got to watch it. Wildfire was awesome and terrifyingly terrifying.


----------



## The Octagon (May 31, 2012)

al said:


> I can't stand her, I'm reading the books as well and I just groan when I come across her chapters.She lives in a completely different world to all the other characters - can she not see all the blood and gore and fucking that's going on around her?


 
I'm coming round to her story arc (on the show anyway, not that far into the books)

I mean, obviously she's annoying as fuck, petulant and whiny, but she is a teenager 

Her dreams of handsome princes always being the 'good guys' have been shattered, she's been forced to start playing 'the game' in every conversation she has, and the one man who has almost fulfilled her childish dreams of being saved is the antithesis of the noble handsome knight.

I thought her picking up the doll just before she sees The Hound was a nice call back too, little touches like that make good shows great.


----------



## Santino (May 31, 2012)

Do the books go into detail about how wildfire is made? Is it explicitly magic? Or is it technology? The green glow on the TV suggests someone on the production team thought it contains phosphorus, which you could probably extract from pig manure.


----------



## maldwyn (May 31, 2012)

Magic I think, folklore had it associated with Dragons.


----------



## ajk (May 31, 2012)

IIRC the Targaryens used wildfire to keep themselves in power after the dragons had all died, pretty sure it's just a Westeros equivalent of Greek fire (which I'm sure I've read described as "wildfire" somewhere or other).  It would also fit in with the Byzantine chain.


----------



## Stigmata (May 31, 2012)

Santino said:


> Do the books go into detail about how wildfire is made? Is it explicitly magic? Or is it technology? The green glow on the TV suggests someone on the production team thought it contains phosphorus, which you could probably extract from pig manure.


 
They don't go into detail. The pyromancers claim it's all super-secret magic, Tyrion reckons it's just chemistry. But the chief pyromancer does make the passing comment that it's recently become much easier to produce the stuff. He doesn't have an explanation but the suggestion to the reader is that the reappearance of dragons has changed things.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 1, 2012)

Article from wired.com about new characters for season 3 - not very spoilery - "How new characters will invigorate Game of Thrones"


----------



## janeb (Jun 2, 2012)

Actually, whilst I quite enjoyed that piece I think it is quite spoilery if you've not read the books - also I think some of it is plain wrong (but not saying more as don't want to spoil and get called a cunt, again  )


----------



## Epona (Jun 2, 2012)

Watched it a few days ago- best episode yet - although they'd obviously saved a portion of their budget for this season just for that one episode, it was well worth it.  Very exciting to watch.  Although I was a bit mystified about why they (the defenders) weren't more pro-active about using fire, catapults, anything else that could potentially scupper a fleet - although obviously it was drawn out for purposes of dramatisation and I recognise that, it annoyed me that it took so long for an archer to try fire, all the archers should have already been prepared for such an eventuality (if I'd been in charge, LOL) and had access to pitch/tar etc.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 4, 2012)

just watched the last episode. 

the show really picked up for the last two episodes.


----------



## thriller (Jun 4, 2012)

loved episode 10. the ending was awesome. really thought the fat dude was gonna get it, but seems he might live. All seasons a defo blu ray purchase for me. Period.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 4, 2012)

Episode 10 will be mine to watch shortly......


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 4, 2012)

307 days to wait before Season 3 begins ...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 4, 2012)

It has downloaded....I am tempted to save it for later in the day...it will finish oh tooooooooooo quickly!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 4, 2012)

This series continues to be spoiled slightly by the fact that Emilia Clarke is not really all that good at acting and I mostly find myself waiting patiently for her bits to end.

No other complaints though. Even despite all the loose ends that needed tying up the last episode was well paced and there was still time for some quality Varys scenes. Theon getting brained at the climax of his speech was just perfect. 

But no Meera and Jojen, which is rubbish


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 4, 2012)

Meera and Jojen will be in S3 apparently. And I don't think Emilia Clarke is too bad, aside from her obvious good looks she's quite watchable. A very expressive face.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 4, 2012)

She's not very believable in that wig and with those eyebrows


----------



## Santino (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah, that was pretty fucking good.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> She's not very believable in that wig and with those eyebrows


the eyebrows.
every one of her scenes are spent watching her dancing eyebrows.

unless she is naked.


----------



## albionism (Jun 5, 2012)

Does anyone have a working link for last episode?


----------



## Apathy (Jun 5, 2012)

missed most of season one so i struggle to understand whos who and who with and who for etc. really lovin it tho, dont usually go for this genre of story


----------



## ajk (Jun 5, 2012)

Found ep 10 a bit patchy compared to 9, entirely forgivable given that they had a fair few things to tie up, and that 9 had the luxury of concentrating on just one thread.  Still some fine moments, like our first good look at the real enemy, and Jaquen's farewell.  Incidentally, does anyone remember the Dothraki slave girl in s1 mention that she once met a man who could change his face?  I'm assuming that it's common to the Faceless Men, hence the name.

Just have to wait ten feckin months now til the next episode.  How is it fair that we have god knows how many hundreds of hours of weak, flavourless dross on tv, and only ten hours of GoT a year?  At least I get to read the second book now, quite looking forward to that.


----------



## al (Jun 5, 2012)

Whenever there's a scene with Tyrion and Shae, some bastard manages to sneak into whichever room I'm in and start cutting onions...

Book 3 spoiler


Spoiler



Just got to the part where Dany kills the fuck out of the slavers - fuck yeah! I kinda knew it was coming, as soon as she said she would sell a dragon, I even guessed at the 'not a slave' thing, but when she unleashed hell I did bounce up and down on my chair for a little while  Can't wait to see how they do that on the screen next year...


----------



## thriller (Jun 5, 2012)

OK. I haven't read the books so find the series a little confusing. So need some help.

1: the zombie looking characters we just saw at the end of season 2 ep 10. Are they the same characters that we saw at the very begining of season 1 where those characters were killed and one was let off (and who was later executed by ned stark?).

2: are they the same characters that that guy who shags his own daughters gives away his sons to?

3: Wildlings. That woman who is looking after Rob Starks younger brothers, is she also one of the same people who are now holding Jon Snow hostage?

4: Who burnt down winterfel? Theon and his men abandoned Winterfel, but who was blowing that horn all day and why did they burn it? I though Rob Stark sent troops to re-take his home?


----------



## al (Jun 5, 2012)

Only a little way through book 3, but as far as I know...



thriller said:


> OK. I haven't read the books so find the series a little confusing. So need some help.
> 
> 1: the zombie looking characters we just saw at the end of season 2 ep 10. Are they the same characters that we saw at the very begining of season 1 where those characters were killed and one was let off (and who was later executed by ned stark?).* kind of - the ones on horses are different to the shambling zombie types...*
> 
> ...


 
Not sure if that helped at all - I'm sure someone will explain a bit better than me....


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 5, 2012)

1.) yes 

2.) yes

3.) yes

4.) they have changed things  from the books but.


Spoiler: slight spoiler as  they have changed things



In the books Theon basically  got  reeeeealy bad advice from a guy  who turns out  to  be Bolton's bastard. he betrays Theon and  kills  the iron born and  most of the castle  to  cover up what happened. in the  book the  iron born  do follow Theon.  The Boltons  have history with the Starks and  are  some what out  for their own good.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 5, 2012)

thriller said:


> OK. I haven't read the books so find the series a little confusing. So need some help.
> 
> 1: the zombie looking characters we just saw at the end of season 2 ep 10. Are they the same characters that we saw at the very begining of season 1 where those characters were killed and one was let off (and who was later executed by ned stark?).


 
Yeah. It's a bit confusing because there are the White Walkers (who killed the Night's Watch patrol at the beginning of the series and were the guys riding dead horses in the last episode) and the Wights (zombies that they reanimate to fight for them). The White Walkers are intelligent, the zombies are just zombies.



> 3: Wildlings. That woman who is looking after Rob Starks younger brothers, is she also one of the same people who are now holding Jon Snow hostage?


 
Yes, the Wildlings aka the Free Folk. IIRC Qhorin Halfhand was also born a Wildling but found and raised by the Watch.


----------



## thriller (Jun 5, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> 1.) yes
> 
> 2.) yes
> 
> ...


 
Who is Bolton? Don't recall his name in the tv series?


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 5, 2012)

thriller said:


> Who is Bolton? Don't recall his name in the tv series?


 
Slightly creepy bald chap who's advising Robb at the moment is Lord Roose Bolton. He mentioned sending his bastard to recapture Winterfell.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 5, 2012)

Is the leader of the wildlings going to be John Snow's uncle?...the one that disappeared alone....I ask because they also uncovered that buried uniform etc.... Just a feeling.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 5, 2012)

yeah the slight animosity between boltons and starks  was played up a little more in the  books.  they have a history of flaying people  and  have a colection of  human skins  at their  castle  some of which may be starks


----------



## JimW (Jun 5, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> yeah the slight animosity between boltons and starks was played up a little more in the books. they have a history of flaying people and have a colection of human skins at their castle some of which may be starks


Shirts vs skins, one of the oldest rivalries known to man.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 5, 2012)

albionism said:


> Does anyone have a working link for last episode?


http://www.tubeplus.me/player/1976284/Game_of_Thrones/season_2/episode_10/Valar_Morghulis/


----------



## albionism (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for that mate , but i have watched it already.


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 5, 2012)

Talk about rushed, it kind of unbalances the whole series - or perhaps we were spoilt with last week having the time to focus on one event.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 5, 2012)

the whole TV show is a bit  like   a quick recap  of the books  it's  not supprising it often feels rushed


----------



## JimW (Jun 5, 2012)

The whole previous to-do about luring her into the castle of the undying only for her to be out in five minutes was a bit crap to say the least.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 5, 2012)

plus  the whole  spirit journey  is a bit  off

i think it  meant  to revel stuff


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 5, 2012)

Rutita1 said:


> Is the leader of the wildlings going to be John Snow's uncle?...the one that disappeared alone....I ask because they also uncovered that buried uniform etc.... Just a feeling.


 
Please stop ignoring me!!! 

I want you all to speculate wildy about the wildlings leader!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 5, 2012)

The magical baldy who got burned up looks like he last got work playing those heart stealing, silence causing vampires in that award nominated episode of Buffy


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 5, 2012)

Rutita1 said:


> Please stop ignoring me!!!
> 
> I want you all to speculate wildy about the wildlings leader!


 
Mance Rayder, King beyond the Wall? unlikely- but then we have deviated enough from the books now that all bets are pretty much off. Well, not ALL bets, but it is still possible. Maybe


----------



## Santino (Jun 5, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> The magical baldy who got burned up looks like he last got work playing those heart stealing, silence causing vampires in that award nominated episode of Buffy


He's still waiting for a callback to play a techno-mage in Babylon 5.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 5, 2012)

It's been one dissapointment after the other for him since they Crystal Maze finished.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 5, 2012)

rattleshirt  was skinny in my head.


----------



## Santino (Jun 5, 2012)

He played a spooky monk in Doctor Who.


----------



## Santino (Jun 5, 2012)

Played a taxi driver in The Book Group, which also featured The Hound of course.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 5, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> It's been one dissapointment after the other for him since they Crystal Maze finished.


 
He makes me want to watch Dark City again


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 5, 2012)

Patrick Stewart beat him to the X-Men role


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 5, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> He makes me want to watch Dark City again


 

_sleeeeeeeeep_


----------



## JimW (Jun 5, 2012)

Rutita1 said:


> Is the leader of the wildlings going to be John Snow's uncle?...the one that disappeared alone....I ask because they also uncovered that buried uniform etc.... Just a feeling.


I thought the point of that will be that it's obsidian that will be able to kill the Others, as the faerie-type folk once knew (ETA guessing here again - started the books but not read that far) and whoever buried that - IIRC they said too long ago to have been his uncle?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 5, 2012)

i'm kinda amused that they call it  obsidian  in the  TV series  as it is never called that in the books.  although it  basically is.


----------



## JimW (Jun 5, 2012)

They give the other names too first then spell it out in ye olde Hollywood tradition of treating us like we're thick


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 5, 2012)

yeah  but  if they can't  figure out it was obsidian       

would they know what obsidian is?


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 5, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i'm kinda amused that they call it obsidian in the TV series as it is never called that in the books. although it basically is.


 
I think the maesters call it obsidian


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 5, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> I think the maesters call it obsidian


a quick serch on my kindle  proves  that i was compleatly  worng  and they do indeed call it obsidian


----------



## JimW (Jun 5, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> a quick serch on my kindle proves that i was compleatly worng and they do indeed call it obsidian


I really like an old historial romance writer called Alfred Duggan, and I reckon if you like GoT you'll enjoy this on your kindle: http://archive.org/details/lordgeoffreysfan006751mbp Knightly doings in medieval Greece, Franks against Byzantines. Half-way through and very good.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 5, 2012)

can't  yet  after GoT  i started on wheel of time.  i'm just finishing book 5.  there are 14 books.  they make  a song of ice and fire  look short and to the point.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 5, 2012)

The final WoT book isn't even out yet, just waiting for that then I can forget that I ever wasted so many man-hours on that series.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 5, 2012)

the main problem i had  was  starting to cheer the bad guys. 

that and the  wierd  sexism  stuff.     guys are like  lol women and women are all like lol men.

fucking annoying.     then  giorls start bitching about eachother for 30 pages


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 5, 2012)

nynaeves braid as well. ENOUGH WITH THAT


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 5, 2012)

i started skipping through   chapter with  just  here and elayne in them.   they had  some  high points   but then   jesus christ it  got boring.


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 5, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> the whole TV show is a bit like a quick recap of the books it's not supprising it often feels rushed


unconfirmed rumours have suggested book three will be split over two series.


----------



## Ranu (Jun 6, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> unconfirmed rumours have suggested book three will be split over two series.


 
Isn't book 3 split over 2 books anyway?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 6, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> unconfirmed rumours have suggested book three will be split over two series.


 
i thought  that was  confirmsed .  as ranu says  it's   two books  when in paper back anyhoo


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 6, 2012)

Interesting, I've only seen it as one volume A Storm of Swords.



> To date, _A Storm of Swords_ is the longest novel in the series. It was so long that in the UK, Australia and Israel its paperback edition was split in half, Part 1 being published as _Steel and Snow_ in June 2001 (with the one-volume cover) and Part 2 as _Blood and Gold_ in August 2001 (with a specially-commissioned new cover). In France, the decision was made to cut the novel into four separate editions
> Wiki


----------



## Garek (Jun 6, 2012)

I've been away for a month so catching up on Episodes 6 - 10. Just about to staet episode 8. 

Thoughts so far - Arya is awesome. Rob Snow is an eejit for not killing the extremely beautiful wildling he caught. Theon is, um, wow. Talk about unresolved issues. The boys madder than a box of frogs and yet what's worse is somewhere he knows it unlike the blonde pup of a supposed King.

Also still strongly dislike all the scenes with the Mother of Dragons. She's a silly, spoilt, half-witted bint.


----------



## thriller (Jun 6, 2012)

it's jon snow. not rob.


----------



## Garek (Jun 6, 2012)

Ah, yes, oops, cheers.


----------



## al (Jun 7, 2012)

Garek said:


> Theon is, um, wow. Talk about unresolved issues. The boys madder than a box of frogs and yet what's worse is somewhere he knows it unlike the blonde pup of a supposed King.


----------



## al (Jun 7, 2012)

Garek said:


> Also still strongly dislike all the scenes with the Mother of Dragons. She's a silly, spoilt, half-witted bint.


 
YOU. ARE. WRONG.


----------



## Garek (Jun 7, 2012)

al said:


> YOU. ARE. WRONG.


 
"I'M THE MOTHER OF DRAGONS!" *stomp, stomp, stomp* "I WILL BE QUEEN" *huffy, watery-eyed face*


----------



## Garek (Jun 7, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Innit, Sansa is a proper wetty.


 
The actor for sansa isn't great which is a real pity as with decent acting she could give the character far more depth.


----------



## al (Jun 7, 2012)

Garek said:


> The actor for sansa isn't great which is a real pity as with decent acting she could give the character far more depth.


 
I actually think Sansa on TV is better than Sansa in the books, I think she _has_ given more depth to the character .

And if I had dragons, I'd want to be king of everything...


----------



## Bingo (Jun 10, 2012)

Bronn or the Hound waddyareckon?


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 10, 2012)

I've just downloaded the 2nd series to watch on my commute, I forgot about the sex scenes, it's quite awkward when your watching somehing and there is suddenly nakedness and sex when your on a packed coach and people could be looking over your shoulder.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jun 10, 2012)

Bingo said:


> Bronn or the Hound waddyareckon?


 
In a straight-up fight?

Based on the books (haven't seen the series) I'd give the edge to the Hound.


----------



## thriller (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm going with Bronn as the Hound is a big wuss who is scared of fire.


----------



## gamma globulins (Jun 10, 2012)

I had to say that scene had me worried. Didn't want to see an end to Bronn and Tyrion's banter.


----------



## ajk (Jun 11, 2012)

Bingo said:


> Bronn or the Hound waddyareckon?



Bronn gets in a few good hits that would put down a normal man, but the Hound keeps coming like the Terminator and cuts him the fuck in half, before dying of his wounds.  Draw.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 11, 2012)

ajk said:


> Bronn gets in a few good hits that would put down a normal man, but the Hound keeps coming like the Terminator and cuts him the fuck in half, before dying of his wounds. Draw.


 
well  for a similar fight


Spoiler: which hasn't happened yet



That is  pretty much what happens to the mountain


----------



## Garek (Jun 11, 2012)

Re-watching season 1. Ned Stark really is a proper idiot. I mean great soldier sure, and maybe even a fine lord up in Winterfell, but all that means very little down in King's Landing. He certainly learns the hard way that even the fiercest wolf will be felled when placed in a nest of vipers.


----------



## Pingu (Jun 12, 2012)

yeah has a touch od Boromir taking on a fuckton of orcs when the sensible thing to do would ahve been "Hobbits?... erm yeah sure here you go. Merry, Pip come here for a sec would you"


----------



## Moronik (Jun 13, 2012)

I reckon the Hound could beat anyone. Except his brother. And Jaime Lannister supposedly.

Surprised there isn't more mention of Cersei in this thread.... her acting is great. She is more intelligent than her twin, but because of her gender she inherits nothing, gets none of the respect/fear/responsibility given to him. She really gets that frustration across I feel.

If there was a war on and I was trapped in a room with women singing HYMNS ffs I know i would get drunk too.


----------



## al (Jun 14, 2012)

Moronik said:


> Surprised there isn't more mention of Cersei in this thread.... her acting is great. She is more intelligent than her twin, but because of her gender she inherits nothing, gets none of the respect/fear/responsibility given to him. She really gets that frustration across I feel.
> 
> If there was a war on and I was trapped in a room with women singing HYMNS ffs I know i would get drunk too.


 
She's a fantastic character and will just get better and better as the seasons roll on, she was played to perfection in the Blackwater episode and I look forward to seeing more of her schemes and plots....


----------



## Bingo (Jun 14, 2012)

I agree Cersei is a brilliant character and well played... probably the nastiest of the lot I think! (Really saying something!!)


----------



## Dooby (Jun 14, 2012)

She's great isn't she? At the start of the first series I wondered why her name was coming up on opening credits first, or so early on, but she's just been fabulous.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 14, 2012)

Ser Barristen would pwn the Hound


----------



## tommers (Jun 14, 2012)

Who?


----------



## Bingo (Jun 14, 2012)

well he's about 70.... but...


----------



## Garek (Jun 14, 2012)

Pingu said:


> yeah has a touch od Boromir taking on a fuckton of orcs when the sensible thing to do would ahve been "Hobbits?... erm yeah sure here you go. Merry, Pip come here for a sec would you"


 

Also revealing his entire hand - Ned Stark playing poker "Aha! I have one king and two Jacks! Now let's see whether you want to raise or not!"

And then there is his view of the rightful king being Stannis, a meshuggah religious fanatic.


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 14, 2012)

> "George Bush's head appears in a couple beheading scenes,"​chicagotribune


----------



## Moronik (Jun 14, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Ser Barristen would pwn the Hound


 
oh yes... forgot about him! I think he would too....old as he is.

They really ought to do a Game of Thrones TopTrumps.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 14, 2012)

Moronik said:


> They really ought to do a Game of Thrones TopTrumps.


 
Categories?

Honour
Fighting Skill
Um..


----------



## Dooby (Jun 14, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Categories?
> 
> Honour
> Fighting Skill
> Um..


Amusing quips
Gratuitous nudity
Claim on Kingship


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 14, 2012)

Bingo said:


> well he's about 70.... but...




The dude is a bad azzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Moronik (Jun 14, 2012)

Claim on Kingship is a great one

Intrigue
Court Influence


----------



## Bingo (Jun 14, 2012)

just had to post this one, just cos


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 14, 2012)

The Hound vs. Simon Pegg


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 14, 2012)

And heres Ser Ilyn with his "Dr Feelgood' axe...


----------



## Garek (Jun 16, 2012)

Can someone explain how Winterful (on the tele) was sacked? If Theon's men surrendered and boshed him on the head then who burst down the city?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 17, 2012)

the ironborn did it when they took the keep via theons treachery iirc


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 18, 2012)

I think Garek means why was it burning when the Ironborn went home, I wondered that too, seemed slightly unecessary and counter productive to an escape from the men surrounding them.


----------



## Chz (Jun 18, 2012)

Because I'm easily amused...


----------



## Santino (Jun 18, 2012)

Watched the beginning of The Hours yesterday, in which Stephen Dillane plays Virginia Woolf's husband.

I thought - hundreds will die.

Thousands.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 19, 2012)

There's a South African film called Black Butterflies in which Melisandre and Davos Seaworth are a couple.


----------



## Garek (Jun 19, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> I think Garek means why was it burning when the Ironborn went home, I wondered that too, seemed slightly unecessary and counter productive to an escape from the men surrounding them.


 
Exactly. But how did they go home? There's a fucking great army outside the walls. And if they were let go because they surrendered why did they burn the place down? That's not exactly an act that is going to endear yourself to the ones granting you mercy.


----------



## The Boy (Jun 20, 2012)

Garek said:


> Exactly. But how did they go home? There's a fucking great army outside the walls. And if they were let go because they surrendered why did they burn the place down? That's not exactly an act that is going to endear yourself to the ones granting you mercy.


 
They were let go as long as they handed Theon over.  I seem to remember something about the people who were outside the walls having a long standing beef with the Starks.  Probably took advantage of the situation to burn the place down.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 22, 2012)

The Boy said:


> They were let go as long as they handed Theon over. I seem to remember something about the people who were outside the walls having a long standing beef with the Starks. Probably took advantage of the situation to burn the place down.


 
Roose Bolton's bastard I think you mean


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 22, 2012)

Moronik said:


> Game of Thrones TopTrumps.


 
'# times thinks its going to be OK but turns out to be MUCH worse'


----------



## Reno (Jun 29, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


>


 
Same name = fanboy wit !


----------



## Reno (Jun 29, 2012)

Watched the whole season over the last week. It was great and if anything the production values were even more impressive, even if it didn't deliver the whammy the first season did by topping its lead character. Not getting the Sansa hate, she's a vulnerable girl in a terrible situation and the actress is pretty good. Not all female characters can be kick ass.

How long do we have to wait till season 3 ?


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 29, 2012)

Reno said:


> How long do we have to wait till season 3 ?


April 2013 - they start shooting in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 29, 2012)

They were casting for extras recently - bring an unemployed layabout and a potential wildling lookalike, I thought I'd apply, but it transpired I'd need to be based in Northern Ireland


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 15, 2012)

Diana Rigg cast as Olenna Tyrell/Queen of Thorns


----------



## revol68 (Jul 15, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> They were casting for extras recently - bring an unemployed layabout and a potential wildling lookalike, I thought I'd apply, but it transpired I'd need to be based in Northern Ireland


 
Yup I should apply, am short with a dark beard, obvious shoe in for the Night's Watch or so I'd dream.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 15, 2012)

Shame there aren't any hobbits


----------



## revol68 (Jul 15, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Shame there aren't any hobbits


 
My feet are too small


----------



## agricola (Jul 15, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> They were casting for extras recently - bring an unemployed layabout and a potential wildling lookalike, I thought I'd apply, but it transpired I'd need to be based in Northern Ireland


 
curse the norn iron throne.


----------



## janeb (Jul 15, 2012)

Link to more info re series 3 casting and a short video with some of the actors - series 3 will air in USA on 31.03.13

http://wegotthiscovered.com/news/game-thrones-season-3-casting-premiere-date-announced/


----------



## Pingu (Aug 1, 2012)

just finished reading book 3... you wouldnt want to be cast as one of the main characters in his books would you?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Aug 1, 2012)

JimW said:


> I really like an old historial romance writer called Alfred Duggan, and I reckon if you like GoT you'll enjoy this on your kindle: http://archive.org/details/lordgeoffreysfan006751mbp Knightly doings in medieval Greece, Franks against Byzantines. Half-way through and very good.


 
Ooh, just followed that link. Haven't read that one but I'm told it's good.

I rate Duggan's "Bohemond" highly too, but his masterpiece is "Conscience of the King" (a fictional autobiography of that evil treacherous old fuck Cerdic)

The principal character of either book would be right at home in the world of Game of Thrones.


----------



## JimW (Aug 2, 2012)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Ooh, just followed that link. Haven't read that one but I'm told it's good.
> 
> I rate Duggan's "Bohemond" highly too, but his masterpiece is "Conscience of the King" (a fictional autobiography of that evil treacherous old fuck Cerdic)
> 
> The principal character of either book would be right at home in the world of Game of Thrones.


CoT is a cracker and I must have recommended it to everyone by now; really want to get his Roman legionary ones, Winter Quarters and one where the title escapes me.


----------



## Firky (Aug 2, 2012)

Garek said:


> Exactly. But how did they go home? There's a fucking great army outside the walls. And if they were let go because they surrendered why did they burn the place down? That's not exactly an act that is going to endear yourself to the ones granting you mercy.



Traded their safety for Theon and new salt wives.


----------



## ringo (Aug 2, 2012)

Pingu said:


> just finished reading book 3... you wouldnt want to be cast as one of the main characters in his books would you?


 
shush


----------



## Firky (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## Santino (Aug 4, 2012)

It's funny because actors appear in different things.


----------



## Firky (Aug 5, 2012)

Captain Obvious to the rescue.


Next week the captain explains Roger Mellie the man on the 
Telly.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 8, 2012)

Rumours that Iwan Rheon (Simon in Misfits) has been cast for Season 3 -



Spoiler: character mentioned but not yet shown



As Ramsey Bolton / Snow / Reek / etc.

He's certainly got the creepy look for it.


----------



## Firky (Aug 8, 2012)

What's Misfits?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 8, 2012)

firky said:


> What's Misfits?


really...
get thee downloading now...
bbc 3 thing funny, good timey whimey,superhero, comicbook chav, drama... (that fair?)
do it you'll love it...


----------



## Crispy (Aug 8, 2012)

firky said:


> What's Misfits?


If I only had 2 seconds to explain, it'd be "Chavs With Superpowers"
It's on Channel 4. Quite good for the first few episodes.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 8, 2012)

its good all the way through- gets messy but the dialouge remains hilarious throughout. A bunch of community service kids get superpowers. Mayhem and lols ensue


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 8, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> really...
> get thee downloading now...
> *bbc 3* thing funny, good timey whimey,superhero, comicbook chav, drama... (that fair?)
> do it you'll love it...


 


Crispy said:


> If I only had 2 seconds to explain, it'd be "Chavs With Superpowers"
> It's on *Channel 4*. Quite good for the first few episodes.


 
E4

/pedant


----------



## Reno (Aug 8, 2012)

I could see why Misfits was good, but it wasn't for me. Maybe if I was 20 years younger...


----------



## pppPenguin (Aug 8, 2012)

Misfits is the stupidest.


----------



## Firky (Aug 8, 2012)

Chavs with super-powers? What do they do, rob Iceland and Farm Foods?

I'll download it but if it is anything like the Inbetweeners I won't enjoy it.


----------



## pppPenguin (Aug 8, 2012)

It's more like Skins with super powers, it had potential in season one but then nose dived in season two.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 8, 2012)

firky said:


> Chavs with super-powers? What do they do, rob Iceland and Farm Foods?
> 
> I'll download it but if it is anything like the Inbetweeners I won't enjoy it.


 
Zizek called it communist television, a group of proles, in society but not of it with transcendental powers, BOOM!

Watched the first 6 episodes and it was actually good, got distracted by other stuff and keep meaning to go back to it.


----------



## Firky (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh right, because the Inbetweeners was basically about what jollies you can have if you're parents are disgustingly white and middle class and live in a nice area with a good school.

I despised it.

Would have liked it if I was still at school because I used to be that white middle class kid having jollies.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 8, 2012)

I liked inbetweeners because all of them utterly failed at everything. Thats why the film was shit, it removed the element of tragedy when it had them come good.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 8, 2012)

firky said:


> Oh right, because the Inbetweeners was basically about what jollies you can have if you're parents are disgustingly white and middle class and live in a nice area with a good school.
> 
> I despised it.
> 
> Would have liked it if I was still at school because I used to be that white middle class kid having jollies.


 
The joke was how pathetically middling they all were, with one of them having illusions of grandeur cos of his private education.

They were comfortable suburban working class btw, well apart from a couple, stop importing retarded american ideas about class.

And I was talking about Misfits.


----------



## Firky (Aug 8, 2012)

I only saw two episodes and it's effected my prejudice of just about everything on E4. It pissed me off how it was perfectly normal for their parents to buy them a car and bugger off to a fun park for the weekend. But if you say that is the point of it, I'll take your word for it. I couldn't stomach more than two episodes. 

Freshmeat wasn't bad, mostly because of Zawe Ashton. I really expected to hate it but I stuck with it for a few episodes and ended up watching the first series, I wouldn't go insofar as saying it was good but it was certainly better than I thought it would be.

My current TV lust:

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/336362_398984763470437_98514204_o.jpg


----------



## Pingu (Aug 8, 2012)

did one of them take as their sigil the firely lord of light?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 8, 2012)

Was it E4 who did Sugar Rush?

I watched it because it was an interesting and heartwarming portrayal of one girls coming to terms with love,life and lesbianism.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 8, 2012)

I loved short haired art student one who went out with the main character, shes now a nurse in holby city.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Aug 8, 2012)

Sugar Rush was enthralling


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 8, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Was it E4 who did Sugar Rush?
> 
> I watched it because it was an interesting and heartwarming portrayal of one girls coming to terms with love,life and lesbianism.


i couldn't because it was written by that well known scumbag burchill...


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2012)

I saw one episode of Misfits and thought it was crap or at least not for me. I'm too old for that shit!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 9, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I saw one episode of Misfits and thought it was crap or at least not for me. I'm too old for that shit!


you being prematurely judgemental and dismissive...

I've never have guessed...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 12, 2012)

Hmm... I have now read all the books.. and want to know what happens next. And the answer to one big flipping question...


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 12, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Hmm... I have now read all the books.. and want to know what happens next. And the answer to one big flipping question...


There is another thread for people who've read all the books. Some interesting discussion there!


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 17, 2012)

Some more casting news for Season 3 (spoilered just in case, but not sure it needs to be, no plot details)



Spoiler: GOT S3



Ciaran Hinds as Mance Rayder
Paul Kaye (Dennis Pennis!) as Thoros of Myr
Thomas Brodie Sangster (Liam Neeson's annoying son in Love Actually) as Jojen Reed
Ellie Kendrick (dunno) as Meera Reed
MacKenzie Crook (Gareth) as Orell
Clive Russell as Bryndon “The Blackfish” Tully
Tobias Menzies as Edmure Tully


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2012)

Good casting! Though one of them initially seems too posh for the role, he can act well, so no qualms yet.


----------



## Firky (Aug 17, 2012)

Dennis Pennis as the Red Priest 

Mance in my head was a big  hard ol' fucker, more like Clint Eastwood.



Orang Utan said:


> There is another thread for people who've read all the books. Some interesting discussion there!


 
I don't want know, there's going to be a couple of big fuck off - that much is obvious. The books aren't going to be out any time soon, maybe in two or three years.


----------



## JimW (Aug 17, 2012)

firky said:


> ...
> 
> Mance in my head was a big hard ol' fucker, more like Clint Eastwood.
> 
> ...


He's got to be the bard type too, mind.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 17, 2012)

So I've been wondering whether to start reading the books now, or to wait until the end of the last series...


----------



## agricola (Aug 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Good casting! Though one of them initially seems too posh for the role, he can act well, so no qualms yet.


 
Do you mean Sangster?  If so, he does play an ethereally weird kid quite well (or at least he did in Doctor Who).


----------



## Firky (Aug 17, 2012)

JimW said:


> He's got to be the bard type too, mind.


 
Brendan Gleeson, was the original rumour.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2012)

No, I meant Hinds. I know him from him playing Wentworth in Persuasion, Rochester in Jane Eyre and Julius Caesar in Rome. Can't see him as a horny handed son of toil. Thought someone like Bernard Hill or another silver-haired northerner would be more suitable.


----------



## JimW (Aug 17, 2012)

firky said:


> Brendan Gleeson, was the original rumour.


Bit chunky him I reckon, much as I like him, though wouldn't be the only one not exactly as described in books.


----------



## Firky (Aug 17, 2012)

He'd be perfect


----------



## JimW (Aug 17, 2012)

Mance was the only one who knew one end of a comb from the other!


----------



## Firky (Aug 17, 2012)

Quite curious to see who they've cast as Ramsay Bolton, any word?

Mance had that scruffy but well groomed look to him in my head, like your average trustafarian, the scruffyness is something he worked at and is contrived.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2012)

firky said:


> He'd be perfect


If that's the case, then i'd be perfect!


----------



## JimW (Aug 17, 2012)

Going to be some hard work for the special effect prosthetics types when his handiwork gets on screen.


----------



## Firky (Aug 17, 2012)

Yup, the same with


Spoiler



Catelyn Stark post throat slitting and rotting in a river, then sleeping rough.


----------



## Firky (Aug 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> If that's the case, then i'd be perfect!


 
Doncha wan defend t'north, lad?


----------



## Firky (Aug 17, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> So I've been wondering whether to start reading the books now, or to wait until the end of the last series...


 
Up to you, I read them before the series started and it hasn't spoilt the series. If anything it has enhanced it.

The books are so intricate that they're quite different whilst being the same thing IYSWIM.


----------



## JimW (Aug 17, 2012)

firky said:


> ...
> 
> Mance had that scruffy but well groomed look to him in my head, like your average trustafarian, the scruffyness is something he worked at and is contrived.


Shabby but neat with it - not sure if that's the same thing.


----------



## Firky (Aug 17, 2012)

Carefully messed up hair, designer jeans with pre-torn holes, scuffed boots. Mance is a trendy twat!


----------



## JimW (Aug 17, 2012)

Nah, other way, faded duds neatly patched, everything just so. Man who watches himself just like he watches others.Remember Jon can't pick him out as leader in a group when they first meet?


----------



## Firky (Aug 17, 2012)

I think that was because Jon is used to hierarchy south of the wall, whereby people exhibit their wealth and status by means of dress as much as land.

"you know nothing, Jon Snow".

I don't think it was especially because of the way Mance looked but mostly because he got to be King by being a man of the people, rather than a right. Jon was looking for what he thought a king should look like rather than the qualities of what make a king.


----------



## JimW (Aug 17, 2012)

Maybe, but definitely no hair gel


----------



## agricola (Aug 17, 2012)

JimW said:


> Going to be some hard work for the special effect prosthetics types when his handiwork gets on screen.


 
True, but then I didnt think *that* bit with Melisandre and Seaworth would ever be filmed.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 17, 2012)

Hoping for moar Mellissandra boobs


----------



## Stigmata (Aug 18, 2012)

I can't remember if Mance was supposed to be aristocracy or not? The fact he has a surname suggest he belonged to a house.


----------



## Firky (Aug 18, 2012)

Not that it is a spoiler as it'll never appear in the TV series but...



Spoiler



He was born a wilding but became a member of the watch. He was then hurt in a skirmish, nursed back to health by the free folk, returned to the Watch - shunned for being nursed by the wildings. So he went back to the free folk and managed to make himself king. Hence his dichotomy with Jon.

Mance was at Winterfell when Robert visited Eddard, he was disguised as a mummer. Why isn't made clear, but it probably will be.


 
I think I have that right.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 29, 2012)

me and my friend just seen Gilly (Hannah Murray aka Cassie from Skins) and Sam in our local burrito bar,were going to go introduce ourselves like massive dorks but thought we shouldn't annoy them, then some nerds went over and did annoy them anyway. 

She is every bit as adorable and mental looking in real life.


----------



## Firky (Aug 29, 2012)

revol68 said:


> me and my friend just seen Gilly (Hannah Murray aka Cassie from Skins) and Sam in our local burrito bar,were going to go introduce ourselves like massive dorks but thought we shouldn't annoy them, then some nerds went over and did annoy them anyway.
> 
> She is every bit as adorable and mental looking in real life.



Should have asked if she had insurance.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 29, 2012)

firky said:


> Should haves asked if she had insurance.


 
Don't you cheapen this!


----------



## ringo (Aug 30, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> MacKenzie Crook (Gareth)


 
Like


----------



## Firky (Sep 17, 2012)

They're kicking GoT off again from Series 1, 10pm tonight on Sky.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 12, 2012)

Just finished watching this, man oh man that's one way to end a series! That last scene beyond the wall. 

Have to say though, as much it was great I enjoyed the first series more (and not because it had more naked women in it!)...


----------



## thriller (Nov 12, 2012)

Got my GOT fridge magnets delivered last week. Love it!


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 13, 2012)

Need one for House Dayne of Starfall (except they're not in the series )


----------



## thriller (Nov 13, 2012)

I was hoping for House Bolton, but can't find a magent for that House.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 13, 2012)

its a flayed skin isn't it? who wants that on their fridge


----------



## thriller (Nov 13, 2012)

To complete the whole collection, innit. House Martel and Tyrell are missing as well.


----------



## thriller (Nov 13, 2012)

Here it is:

http://www.fanpop.com/clubs/game-of-thrones/images/31246326/title/house-bolton-wallpaper


----------



## thriller (Nov 13, 2012)

actually, on second thoughts, house bolton magnet would look rather weird.....


----------



## Reno (Nov 13, 2012)

JimW said:


> Maybe, but definitely no hair gel


 
Who knows. It's not our past, but some other worlds past, where they may well have invented hair gel from tree sap or something.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 13, 2012)

They just use lard


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 13, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> Some more casting news for Season 3 (spoilered just in case, but not sure it needs to be, no plot details)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So the Reed kids are gonna turn up after all


----------

